# radio in skid steer



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

saw one but failed to ask about it...had two speakers behind seat and antenna.....who knows where i can get one ?.....make one?


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

There's a big stone quarrier near me that has a fleet of skidloaders that all have am/fm cassette. But they all look like they fabbed them up themselves.


----------



## diginahole (Feb 1, 2001)

Loader Radio System

I saw one in the laterst edition of Work Saver Bobcatalogue 2001. Each system features

 Quality remote controlled AM-FM Weatherband sound system
 Deluxe stereo headphones (loader sys only)
 Stereo speakers (excavator only)
 Antenna
 Wiring harness
Part no 6676079
$427.23 CDN


----------

